# Natural or Organic cold remedy for your horse



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

"Colds" in horses are most commonly caused by viruses---influenza and EHV. There really aren't any "natural" or "organic" TREATMENTS---this is because they haven't been proven effective. Once something (even natural or organic) is proven (and I don't just mean testimonials where you really don't know what else was givent to the animal, but controlled studies to prove that it's actually the product that caused improvement) to treat something, it then becomes termed a "drug".


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I personally think it would be better to let it run its course. Give some SMZ's for 3-5 days(ish) and leave it.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello kassierae,
I personally agree with you, nature has to take its course too, and the defination of a drug is something that causes adverse side effects, when its natural, it fixes the problem, naturally without "drugs". Its just that I like living as natural and healthy as possible and I do the same for my horses.  thank you kassierae. The vet will look them over, but I'm going to stick to my natural methods unless its an emergency. I have the common sense to ensure its not going to become an emergency as well. I might get that jeffers stuff anyways and than wait to see improvements and than let the rest take its course.


----------

